# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Gdje griješim?

## Pinky

Koristim rodine puse i covere, a jednoj bebi REDOVNO procuri mokraća. Gdje grijješim? Kako se pravilno namješta cover? Moji coveri su na drukere i pokačim ih na krajnji druker, možda tu griješim? ali ne razllije joj se samo oko nogica već i oko stomačića. Mijenjam ih stvarno često.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

po mojem iskustvu, ali prošlo je dosta vreme, dvije stvari:
ili su gumice oko nogu oslabile
ili treba veća, bogatija, deblja pelena

----------


## Mojca

Ili možda samo veći cover? Nama su M postali pretijesni, a L su preveliki, ali sam ja sretnija s L.

----------


## Pinky

u novom su L coveru, ima 11,5 kg

----------


## Mojca

Nemam druge ideje...
I samo na jednoj curki, kažeš? Možda je ona aktivnija, pa svojim kretnjama nešto učini? Ma i to mi se čini nevjerovatno, ova moja je živi zvrk, nikad ništa nije curilo.

----------


## Pinky

ma cak je to ova manje aktivna. a ne znam. izludim mjenjajući bodije i hlacice. ne znam kako cu ove zime nastavi li ovako, tko ce to sve posusiti, ipak su njih dvije...

----------


## Mojca

A jesi probala s jednokratnima? Kako bude s njima?
Mi kad smo na putu koristimo http://www.bambolina.simbex.hr/bambo...bo-nature.html i prezadovoljna sam, nema kemije, a zbilja su nam odlične. Ako želiš pošaljem ti par komada za probu.

----------


## Pinky

u jednokratnima ne procuri. stavljam ih po noći jer mislim da bi se inače probudila u lokvici  :Sad: 
i koristimo ih kad smo na putu jer ne bi mogla staviti ništa u gepek pored twin kolica i hrpetine pp

----------


## Mojca

A razmisli onda o ovima. 
Mi smo prezadovoljni, ako smo na putu, isto ne koristimo kremu, tek svaki treći dan jednom. 
I ujutro ih stavim za prvo kakanje, da čuvamo pp, pa nikad nije procurilo. Lažem, je jednom, baš kad smo bili na putu.

----------


## mali laf

kod platnenih pelena mokraća ne iscuri kao kod jednokratnih.koristila sam jedne i druge.platnena promoči na robicu ako pelena izviri iz covera ili ako je pelena prevelika toliko da bebi popišku direkt u cover.

----------


## martinaP

Meni su Rodini coveri curili. ME nisu (treće nisam ni probala). Rodini su mi nekako navlačili vlagu na rubove (covera), pa onda na robu, iako pelena nije bila skroz zapišana.

----------


## Pinky

e bas mi se to dogadja martina.

----------


## martinaP

Znam  još nekoliko cura koje su imale istu primjedbu. Iako, to su bili coveri kupljeni prije cca 2-2 i pol godine, možda su se sad materijali promijenili (nešto mi se čini da su ih poslije mijenjali).

----------


## Pinky

moji su coveri novi, kupljeni prije dva mjeseca u rodinom web shopu

----------

